# Standard Fit LED Spotlights



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all anyone any recommendations for where to purchase replacement lamps (MR11 0.5W, 15 x LED's) One of ours has suddenly snuffed it, no warning no nowt, OK when switched off wouldn't switch on an hour later?

Many Thanks

Stewart


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Try hear cak tanks they sell them.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I was in CAK tanks a few days ago and they definitely have the complete spotlight in stock and I am certain they have the individual lamps as well. They will be at the NEC next week.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

pomme1 said:


> I was in CAK tanks a few days ago and they definitely have the complete spotlight in stock and I am certain they have the individual lamps as well. They will be at the NEC next week.


Bit disapointed with CAK Tanks they asked for photographs of the spotlights as I want to buy another 2 complete, the replied quickly when I asked if same as factory fit units and asked for photo's, emailed them 9th Feb and still await a response?

Stewart


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Stewert can you post a photo of what you want and ill look in the trade catalogue for you.
Kev


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

kandsservices said:


> Stewert can you post a photo of what you want and ill look in the trade catalogue for you.
> Kev


Hi Kev, I own a 2010 Tracker but only 2 spots are fitted as standard, great if using 2 single beds a pain when as we always make up the double. Want to fit an additional 2 spots, but now need a replacement bulb for one of originals

Stewart


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Stewert ive had a look at all the trade catalogues ive got here and nothing matches cak do one very similar part no ledspot112.I would contact autotrail and see if you can purchase direct from them some manufactures will some wont.
Kev


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

kandsservices said:


> Hi Stewert ive had a look at all the trade catalogues ive got here and nothing matches cak do one very similar part no ledspot112.I would contact autotrail and see if you can purchase direct from them some manufactures will some wont.
> Kev


Appreciate your efforts Kev, many thanks

Stewart


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Stewart,

Auto-Trail will supply direct. Their parts website is being rebuilt at the moment!, but you should be able to order by 'phone. My guess, however is that CAK or one of the independents will be cheaper. You could also try Magnum at Grimsby who have a lot of surplus AT kit.

Roger


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Loads on eBay - take your pick.

You sound like you need them pretty quickly so I have filtered out foreign sellers:
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=...R11+led&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313

LED lights vary so much I'd advise getting two if you want them to match in terms of brightness.

If you want to 'upgrade' them I would consider 5050 SMD LED's:
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw=...led+12v&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Given following info by member on another forum, ordered and were delivered within 2 days. They are the exact match for anyone wishing to fit additional spots and less than half the price the Dealer or manufacturer are asking (plus half the P&P).

http://www.scscomponents.co.uk/

Then go to the LED lighting tab and look for SCS110044 (due to live scripts its impossible to give a direct link to the spotlight on the site)

Well chuffed so thought I'd pass on with my recommendation

Stewart


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Stewart, I've got to be honest I was ready to tell you that you'd had your pants pulled down but they don't seem half bad price wise - especially for the fittings.

You've also managed to identify one of the LED reading lights I photographed in a van at the NEC to track down so thank's again!


----------

